
11 hours a day in front of a screen. This is what it's doing to your eyes - hellofunk
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/09/staring-down-the-dangers-of-the-digital-workplace
======
cammio
some huawei devices have a 'eye protection' toggle in the notification drawer.

